
Show HN: Web-based, pluggable home mirror - lambtron
https://github.com/lambtron/homemirror
======
such_a_casual
That is really cool. Thank you for sharing this.

~~~
lambtron
Of course!! I had a blast making it. Let me know if you have any questions!

